# Best places to live in Sydney for a couple



## Geri (Jan 17, 2009)

Can anyone recommend places for a young couple to live, we are from London and currently live in a house, so we would like to continue this dream in Sydney, we would be renting..

We have stayed with friends in the northern shores and this feels too far from the city for us as well as expensive...

Can anyone recommend nice places to live, our cousins have recently moved to Cherrybrook and love the lifestyle... however I gage this might be a nightmare to travel into the city centre for work.

any ideas much appreciated.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd be looking at the Eastern Suburbs and Bondi. Also suburbs like Double Bay You may have to opt for a unit instead of a house as you don't get the combination of house + short commute without lots of $$$.



Geri said:


> Can anyone recommend places for a young couple to live, we are from London and currently live in a house, so we would like to continue this dream in Sydney, we would be renting..
> 
> We have stayed with friends in the northern shores and this feels too far from the city for us as well as expensive...
> 
> ...


----------



## Em2008 (Sep 8, 2008)

I travelled round Australia in 2006 and stayed in central sydney and in glebe and i have to say Glebe is amazing! Such a lovely place to live!! Quite pricey though but I would say you would love it if you live in London!


----------

